# Adobe Serial Help~~~~>>>NOT A WAREZ THREAD!



## ebolag4 (May 1, 2003)

OK. Here's the back story. I'm am moving from one job to another very soon. I have had the privilege of my current employer providing Adobe software for my use at home. My next employer is not doing the same, so I have purchased my own Adobe Design Collection.

What I want to know is, how do I get the serial number/registration stuff to be changed on my Mac? When I've reinstalled stuff before, all the registration info was still there.

Is there a file I can delete or something to get rid of the registration info?


----------



## Giaguara (May 1, 2003)

Those could prpbably be just in the preference files ... try to search for all fiels in finder that have e.g. photoshop (if photoshop i(or all toher but the application itself) .. you'll find e.g. com.adobe.****.plist (*** = phothoshop etc) in ~/Library/Preferences or Library/Preferences. Delete those and start the application - I hope it will ask for the registration code. (this is just the simpliest possibility it could be)


----------



## profx (May 1, 2003)

I think it is kept in ~/Library/Application Support/Adobe

you might want to just trash that entire folder then reinstall

If you really want to fiddle around and not reinstall i think there is a plan text file in there with all the adobe serial numbers, you could try hacking that first, but i doubt it would work but worth a try all the same.
When you remove that folder and try launching photoshop/indesign... it will ask you to reinstall as it couldnt find reg info

hope this helps!


----------



## Arden (May 3, 2003)

Write down the serial number it has registered.  Then index your drive with Sherlock and search for that exact number.  Delete the file that contains it.


----------



## toast (May 3, 2003)

If I were you, I would take the time to call Adobe, or to look at their forums, just to be sure (and even though the methods previously listed in this thread may work).


----------



## Arden (May 3, 2003)

Toast: That's the best idea yet!


----------



## toast (May 3, 2003)

Most people who have already bought software have this reflex to call the company when it's a question of serialization.

Especially when Adobe offers you 1 hour or so of tech support with their product


----------



## ebolag4 (May 3, 2003)

I called their tech support line first, and they want to charge me for the service. They said I don't qualify for the "free" support in this situation, and have refused to help. That's why I posted here.


----------



## toast (May 3, 2003)

I once called the Europe service for such a question and I was answered quite quickly. Strange !


----------



## Giaguara (May 3, 2003)

toast could you call for the european service (if its toll free), ask it and post the answer here if they want to help with it?


----------



## ebolag4 (May 3, 2003)

Now that would be great. Great idea Giaguara. toast, I would be very thankful if you could do that, but if not, or if they say no, don't worry about it.


----------



## toast (May 4, 2003)

*edit*

Had Adobe today. The guy said, if you choose custom install using your CD, it asks for a new serial number.

Try it and tell us.


----------



## ebolag4 (May 4, 2003)

Thank you very much toast. I will as soon as the new CDs come in. I expect them any day now.

Thank you for all the help. I guess I need to move to Europe instead of Texas. The customer service seems a bit better there.


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 5, 2003)

I found this after one too many computer rebuilds - I got bored of re-installing software everytime, so  I went a-looking...   

There is a file called *Adobe Registration Database* that you can either edit (with a text editor like BBEdit) or simply delete. The installation from your newly purchased s/w will update the existing file or create a new one if it does not exist.

Inside, it looks like this:

[User]
COMPAN=<Your Company Name>
NAME=<Your Name>
[GoLive 6.0]
SERIAL=nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
[Illustrator 10.0]
SERIAL=nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
[Photoshop 7.0]
SERIAL=nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


'nnn' = the serial # coz I ain't posting mine on the web!

It can be found in SYSTEM FOLDERREFERENCES under OS 9 and I actually found it in 2 places under OS X

<HD name>:LIBRARY:APPLICATION SUPPORT:ADOBE

<HD name>:USERS:<your user ID>:LIBRARY:APPLICATION SUPPORT:ADOBE


----------



## toast (May 5, 2003)

That's an unsupported hack.


----------



## Jabberwocky (May 5, 2003)

I don't care if it is unsupported ::ha:: and I wouldn't really call it a hack but more a case of being aware of, and administering one of the files/applications on one's own computer!



> _Originally posted by ebolag4 _
> * Is there a file I can delete or something to get rid of the registration info? *


Nuff said.
::alien::


----------



## anerki (May 17, 2003)

I thought all hacks were unsupported? Hence the name 'hack'


----------

